# Am I really the type I think I am?



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I need to hear your opinions. Going through that questioning phase as explained later in this post. You can base your opinion on what I've posted on PerC or the survey below (basically anything!). 

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Very sleep deprived. It will probably show in my answers. Also, lots of stress, but I'm a little bit past that now. 
Other useful information: female, 18 (close to 19) years, tired but overall positive state of mind. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*







I think it's ok. I do not find this special. (For me) It lacks the feeling and atmosphere that is usually found in pieces of artwork. I think it's because of the spider. The flower looks like it should be a beautiful, majestic flower because of the lighting and the opening of its white petals. Maybe even some longing. However, the spider is confusing because it is ugly (to put it bluntly) and doesn't fit in with the rest of the piece. It's in a strange location and looks like it shouldn't even be there.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
Initial: No. This _really _sucks. My favorite band is from the Netherlands and haven't ever come here before, so it is not something I would like to miss. All that excitement only to miss the show. But I love when unexpected events occur, even if negative. It makes life so much more interesting. It's like an adventure. A task that requires you to take control of the uncontrollable. To figure out the unknown. 
Outward: I tend to remain very calm and positive. 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Yes, let's go! I get to meet my favorite band? *O* If he says he won't drink, I'll trust him. If he does drink, we can always figure something out later. I don't see what the problem is, unless this question is meant to distinguish you E vs I. I'm introverted. I know that for sure. But I do enjoy socializing and have no objections to this after party. 

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say*?
Inward: not much. 
Outward: Try to understand their point of view. I can easily understand other POVs quite easily, and this one factor of my indecisiveness. I like to understand people and how their thought processes work. 
If it's something I already made up my mind about, I might joke about what they said. And there's always the possibility of me not saying anything, which is also likely. I have an outward neutral stance, more often than not (I think). 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
Probably speak my mind or discourage them if it is important to me enough. 
I do not the understand the experiences and habits part of the question. I am adjustable and open to change.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
This is a hard question. I always end up leaving things out, but here are a few that come to mind.
_Honesty-_ pretty much my whole life. 
_Growth_- This is more of a philosophy. Everyone is always growing because they are always learning something. You learns things everyday because you experience things everyday. I agree with the quote,"life is an experiment." Each decision you make, each consequence teaches you something, whether you think it's important or not. In the end we are all growing. This is especially important to remember whenever you face a challenge or go through a difficult time. You get to learn about yourself/ how you deal with conflict situations (introspection) and also external lessons.
_Intelligence
Open-mindedness
Overall good natured people_ (don't have a specific word for this)- not hurting people. Want good. 
Forgiveness- I never hold grudges. They don't make sense. 1. You stay angry. 2.if you ever anything from need the other person, you are limiting yourself. By need I mean abstact things like friendship too. Whatever made you angry, that event already happened. Now move on.


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
I am skipping this question.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I'm not sure. I can't think of a specific instance.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Energize: New, exctiting activities. This can be a lot of different things. Also staying awake at night, especially if I'm alone in the somewhat dark (the atmosphere), like right now. Social events (only if I'm comfortable) tend to energize me too.
Drain: Uncomfortable social events. Reading textbooks, doing repetitive and scheduled homework. Physical work.
*
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I repress my outward behavior too much. It is one thing I hope to change one day, although I am working on it. It's just a long and difficult process. I can be a very reserved and boring person because of this. 
Why: I've always been this way. Just a private person from nature. I started to repress my behavior a lot around my teenage years, and you just become stuck after a long time. 


Please make your decision before reading this. What type do you think I am? If you do keep reading, include your guess from before this spoiler too. I want to know what _you _think.:

* *




I still pretty sure I'm INTP because that type fits so well and no other type seems to fit as well. But I am going through a questioning period. If I come off as another type, I want to know, so I can investigate it. I don't think my Ne is as developed as well as it should be. I'm also not that good at explaining my thoughts. I relate very much with Ti, but I feel like sometimes, when I express things, they are not explained with Ti analysis (like weak reasoning) Again, this could be due to a weaker Ne or sleep deprivation? I also do not feel as intellectual and insightful as other INTPs are. Other types can have extremely convincing points and mine feel rather shallow? I've also started describing things with opinion words (see question 1 above for example). This might be because of laziness, but I'm still worried about this. My Si is very high. If theory said INTPs are Ti Si Ne Fe, I might have believed it, other than that sounds unhealthily introverted. My Fe also seems too strong for an 18 year old INTP, but it still comes off as awkward. So I'm not sure about it, other than it is quite influential in my life. I just want to know what you think.






Thanks. That was far longer than I had expected it to be.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

[Disclaimer: I'm not that good at typing and haven't even properly typed my_self_ yet (p.s. shameless thread-pushing my typing thread is here http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/492938-could-i-entp-enfp.html if anyone wants to give me a shot)...however I will tell you my impressions]

(For the record, my very first, gut-feeling guess, was ENTP but here are the results of my actual thinking process)

The first function I identified was Ne but it seemed to be more tertiary, like something you specifically embrace and strive for -- however I can see it as an auxiliary as well. I think you use Si as well (based on your profile picture which is somehow very Si-ish, your 'growth' philosophy, etc.) So I am thinking you are going to be ESFJ, ESTJ, INTP, or INFP. You said you were introverted; however, it is possible for someone in an extroverted type to be socially introverted or to have developed introverted behaviors, so I would recommend looking at the extroverted types as well. I would really narrow it down to ESFJ and INTP, with INTP being more likely. However, if you were an ESFJ in some sort of Ti-rut, it could explain your high Ti usage. 

Long story short, I would agree that you are an INTP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Oswin said:


> [Disclaimer: I'm not that good at typing and haven't even properly typed my_self_ yet (p.s. shameless thread-pushing my typing thread is here http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/492938-could-i-entp-enfp.html if anyone wants to give me a shot)...however I will tell you my impressions]
> 
> (For the record, my very first, gut-feeling guess, was ENTP but here are the results of my actual thinking process)
> 
> ...


Yay for self promoting! It should be more acceptable. Will look at your thread later since it is now saved to my thread :kitteh:

And thank you for your answer. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Moonious said:


> Yay for self promoting! It should be more acceptable. Will look at your thread later since it is now saved to my thread :kitteh:
> 
> And thank you for your answer. Makes a lot of sense.


Self promotion is not an INTP trait. It is typical of Te/Fi users.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Self promotion is not an INTP trait. It is typical of Te/Fi users.


What type do you think I am?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Moonious said:


> What type do you think I am?


It sounds vury FP to me. But I don't know.


----------



## Caneaster (Jan 18, 2015)

@Moonious Leaning on ISFJ more than INTP.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

thanks guys.

Here are 2 more questionnaires I've filled out before when I was less sleep deprived (when I wrote OP, I had 3 nights in a row of only 3 hours of sleep each, so yeah, I could barely think straight). Not that it is less valid though. I'm still vary of these though because I feel like I'm either answering based on descriptions. But if I try to avoid that, I'm avoiding how I really am. 

These are also when I was sleep deprived (it has been going on for a few months now), but less sleep deprived. 
Questionnaire 1

* *







. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I'm tired right now, so not in the clearest mood.

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

I dont see picture.

3. Describe yourself like you would in a cover letter.
I'm am calm, independent, responsible, like to think a lot, analytical, a bit silly, random.

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

I would like to be approachable, fun, a bit crazy, open minded, and very calm. I value intelligence and would like to be original. 

I would not like to be close minded, inconsiderate, lying, $en$itive, unlogical, inflexible (not willing to challenge yourself and your ideas), weak etc.

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

There must be. I'm not exactly sure how people see me. It's hard for me to say what others think. 

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
I dont see value test.


7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

I love new situations, both good and bad. I see them as adventure, challenges to be solved. 

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

I think i get stressed a lot, but ignore the stress, not realizing how stressed I actually am. I act calm, sometimes dont give it enough importance. I also tend to overthink things when I'm stressed.

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
Very happy and even excited?

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
I am not very good at this. One and one can be intimidating at times bc all attention on me. also, it can get boring depending on who the other one is. Large groups are also difficult. Groups of 3 are my favorite, and I don't mind larger groups until very large groups. There is def some energy created with additional people if I am enjoying myself.

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
I create my own culture, not one to follow any specific culutre. Societies tend to have general attitudes. Some traditions can be fun, but too many can be annoying (becomes people blindly following). For example, too many building on campus show Texas pride, which seems to be excess. Like no reason to it except loyalty. ( I do like TX though). It's a balance. Tradition fun, but too much without reason is illogicall.

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
Never had a direct problem with authority. It's ok to bend some authoritative rules at times. 

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
Like some order, but I'm pretty ok with less order. Need flexibilty, but also need some order. 

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
Failure. 




Questionnaire 2.


* *






1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.








At first, I did not like the mucky colors. But upon looking at it more, I began to like it. It's a bit fanastical blended with scifi. It brings up a feeling of unknown future. being taken on adventure, but not knowing where you will be taken, what problems you wll face. But in the end, it seems to will end bien. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
I find it exciting. I love unexpected events, both good and bad. They call for adventure and attacking challenge. Testing your ability to embrace the unknown and take control of the uncontrollable. 
But I would be extremely stressed if we were about to miss the concert, since my favorite band never visits here, and i'd be travelling very far to see them. It's something I cant do often at all. They are from the NL and I live in america.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
Get to meet my favorite band!? It'd be sad if the driver cannot visit bc that's no fun. Just make sure he won't drink. If i cant trust him for some reason, we can always make other arrangements

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Either nothing (people will obviously have different views.), or start a fun debate with them.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
Need more info about this question. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
I am complex, and original. Smart and independent. Openminded and fair. 

Change? I'm shy :blushed:

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
Not so sure about this Q. I would probably trust them first, then start a slow process of analyzing them.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
New and exciting activities. 

Drain: Reading textbooks. I lose attention. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I am very reserved, which is something I am comfortable with but need to change, when possible.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Self promotion is not an INTP trait. It is typical of Te/Fi users.


Then I must be INTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Then I must be INTP.


That's the question. At a job interview.
1) Why would I hold back? I have all the qualifications I need to get this job.
2) Wow, this is incredibly stupid, why should I have to sell myself?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That's the question. At a job interview.
> 1) Why would I hold back? I have all the qualifications I need to get this job.
> 2) Wow, this is incredibly stupid, why should I have to sell myself?


Well, then I am more like 2. I hate promoting myself directly, but promoting your thread to get replies I am ok with.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Moonious said:


> Well, then I am more like 2. I hate promoting myself directly, but promoting your thread to get replies I am ok with.


Why are you doing this? I thought we were allies.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why are you doing this? I thought we were allies.


Why are you questioning our alliance? I thought so too. :-(


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Moonious said:


> Why are you questioning our alliance? I thought so too. :-(



AGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I'm moving to Russia.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> AGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I'm moving to Russia.


Too bad. We have claimed Russia.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I hate to ask you to do more work than you've already done, but you did the same questionnaire 3 times--a questionnaire that is pretty terrible, too.

I would find it a lot more beneficial if you could write about yourself from a cognitive perspective. Maybe write about anything you want. Maybe your past, maybe a current event, maybe something on your mind--anything. And don't write it from a "I had cereal for breakfast this morning" perspective but rather a cognitive one--like "I wanted to have cereal because usually I have toast and today I just wanted a change. I hate doing the same thing too many times in a row. That's also why I don't brush my teeth everyday. I hate brushing my teeth. The tedium of standing there for 2 minutes doing the same motions over and over--ugh. I have three different flavours of toothpaste just to bear it."

Do you get what I mean?

The second one is way more useful. And I get a lot of the first one from your answers.


(which could, in and of itself, be telling of your type, one could argue)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

emberfly said:


> I hate to ask you to do more work than you've already done, but you did the same questionnaire 3 times--a questionnaire that is pretty terrible, too.
> 
> I would find it a lot more beneficial if you could write about yourself from a cognitive perspective. Maybe write about anything you want. Maybe your past, maybe a current event, maybe something on your mind--anything. And don't write it from a "I had cereal for breakfast this morning" perspective but rather a cognitive one--like "I wanted to have cereal because usually I have toast and today I just wanted a change. I hate doing the same thing too many times in a row. That's also why I don't brush my teeth everyday. I hate brushing my teeth. The tedium of standing there for 2 minutes doing the same motions over and over--ugh. I have three different flavours of toothpaste just to bear it."
> 
> Do you get what I mean?


No, that's exactly what I need. :happy: Taking the tests that many times makes it less accurate. I'm having trouble thinking of a topic though, and at this point, I'm worried if I just choose something, I might choose a topic that fits a certain function. There are so many things you can talk about, that if I choose one, I might be leaving out some other important examples. Or it may come out forced. I don't know, I feel a bit uncomfortable just talking about myself like that without any direction. 

Can you or anyone else please recommend me some random things to talk about (like brushing or eating)? Or I might think of something, and I'll post it later. 




> The second one is way more useful. And I get a lot of the first one from your answers.


I didn't understand this part. The first and second one? 



> (which could, in and of itself, be telling of your type, one could argue)


If I can ask, which type?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

*Okay, here is an example of me making a decision this morning:*

Context: My sleep schedule is _very _messed up right now, and I woke up at about 11 AM.

Question: Should I go back to sleep? 

I got almost 8 hours of sleep, but not quite. Should I go back to sleep for another hour, since I need enough sleep for good health. I function best when I get 9 hours and I would like to get at least 8 hours when I can. Also, if I am sleepy (which I was), I wouldn't be able to function at full energy the rest of the day, and I need to force myself to get enough sleep. If I am sleepy, I end up procrastinating too. I was planning to do some homework later on, and if I am tired, I would not be able to focus and would become too tired to be productive. This would make me slower and less able to retain information. So less efficient. 

On the other hand, I could wake up now. It was 11 o'clock and I am embarrassed to sleep in so late (past 12 if I slept more). I have things to do today and don't want to waste that much time sleeping. If I wake up after 12, I would need another hour showering, brushing teeth, eating breakfast. Plus I like to check PerC and do some other things, which takes a lot of time. I'll probably spend some time just relaxing too and enjoying my vacation, and by then, half of the day will be gone. So when I finally start my homework, I will be an hour or more behind, which is a big deal when you have a lot of homework. There are also some natural breaks (for example, lunch and dinner) which break my concentration, and I will have to refocus. I work best in long bursts of energy so there would be more breaks earlier in the day if I sleep in more, leaving most of my productive time at night. This would make me stay up later because I become productive at night, thus ruining my sleep schedule even more. Anyways, daytime is when you should be productive, so I need to start improving my daytime productivity rather than nighttime. So I should wake up earlier, instead of not caring about creating a good sleep schedule.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why are you doing this? I thought we were allies.


Betrayal.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Moonious said:


> *Okay, here is an example of me making a decision this morning:*
> 
> Context: My sleep schedule is _very _messed up right now, and I woke up at about 11 AM.
> 
> ...


I'm getting some sort of Je function here, based on your statement that 'daytime is when you should be productive' . . . even after you stated that you become more productive at night. Perhaps Fe...based on your embarrassment on sleeping too late and my general feeling that you use Fe-Ti/Ti-Fe.
Also, the concern with the schedule makes me think Si.
Have you considered ISFJ? ISFJs use a good deal of Ti, which I definitely see you using. I don't see a lot of Ne in your posts though.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Oswin said:


> I'm getting some sort of Je function here, based on your statement that 'daytime is when you should be productive' . . . even after you stated that you become more productive at night. Perhaps Fe...based on your embarrassment on sleeping too late and my general feeling that you use Fe-Ti/Ti-Fe.
> Also, the concern with the schedule makes me think Si.
> Have you considered ISFJ? ISFJs use a good deal of Ti, which I definitely see you using. I don't see a lot of Ne in your posts though.


Agreed. I agreed with almost everything Moonius described in her decision making. I make that argument with myself almost every morning. 

What did you end up deciding anyway, @Moonious ?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> What did you end up deciding anyway, @Moonious ?


I decided to wake up because my mom came home early and she made me food. :tongue:



Oswin said:


> I'm getting some sort of Je function here, based on your statement that 'daytime is when you should be productive' . . . even after you stated that you become more productive at night. Perhaps Fe...based on your embarrassment on sleeping too late and my general feeling that you use Fe-Ti/Ti-Fe.
> Also, the concern with the schedule makes me think Si.
> Have you considered ISFJ? ISFJs use a good deal of Ti, which I definitely see you using. I don't see a lot of Ne in your posts though.


The schdule is not so much to have a schedule (lack of schedule is why it got messed up in the first place). It is because it has gotten out of control to the point where I have to do something about it or else I will get myself into big trouble. At this point, having a schedule would solve a lot of my problems. That is why I want to get it under control. (And I am stressed right now.)

ISFJ would probably be my second choice because I relate to TiFeNeSi functions too much to be a FiTeSeNi user. I think I can pull off Fe socializing much better than most INTPs can and there are random times when I want to use it. However, there are some times when my Fe completely shuts down and I go into unhealthy Ti mode. I do not have as much warmth as ISFJs do. I have an Fe dom roommate and that Fe drove me crazy. (It was more like I either ignored it after some time or questioned her Fe values if not too personal.) I think the fact she needed someone to support her Fe and me feeling drained from her Fe is actually what made us grow apart.
My Fe is usually awkward (and I feel uncomfortable using it) and sometimes, it conflicts too much with my Ti. Like, I cannot rationalize that embarrassment of why it is bad to wake up late. I definitely experience Fe/Ti conflict in my life. I have many ISFJ friends and there has always been this... something different between us (I cannot think of the word). And it is too big to ignore. I am nowhere as close to Fe as they are. They also seem to have great control of themselves, which is something I am currently struggling with. Their Si is a bit different than mine and more natural, whereas I feel like mine is too high. They have very comfortable routines, where I love having different events/ things to do everyday. In other words, they seem more structured and I am more unpredictable (which I have been called many times). I do not think I have many values (compared to SFJs) and I am always flexible with them. I also don't have much of that SJ traditionalism. That I am sure about. LAstly, I usually have trouble connecting with ESFJs in a close way. I have ESFJ friends, but they usually end up as small talk conversations or conversations about school. Just superficial and not personal things. Friends but not personally close friends. I also usually have different opinions than them about how to solve problems or just views about life (_especially _this one). SFJs seem to operate on a different energy level.

In the end, Ne is the main reason I ever doubted my type. And I wanted reassurance that I am not completely unaware of myself and turn out to be Fi xD. Because if I was unaware of myself and thought I was aware, I obviously wouldn't be able to tell. I definitely take in information through Ne and crave things to stimulate my mind on (new topics, ideas, etc.), but I have trouble extroverting myself through Ne. My thoughts don't come out how I planned and I can't get the depth of most INTPs when debating.


And sorry that this post turned out so long :frustrating:
I really appreciate you reading my recently longer posts.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Oswin said:


> I'm getting some sort of Je function here, based on your statement that *'daytime is when you should be productive'* . . . even after you stated that you become more productive at night. Perhaps Fe...based on your *embarrassment on sleeping too late* and my general feeling that you use Fe-Ti/Ti-Fe.


I found that really odd, too! I had to take a pause and think "is this person really serious?"

Not only that, though, but the entire time I kept thinking "the obvious choice is to get up, why are you still thinking about it?"

I couldn't picture this person as a Te preferrer.



Moonious said:


> ISFJ would probably be my second choice because I relate to TiFeNeSi functions too much to be a FiTeSeNi user. I think I can pull off Fe socializing much better than most INTPs can and there are random times when I want to use it.


Could be enneagram-related.



> However, there are some times when my Fe completely shuts down and I go into *unhealthy Ti mode*.


So you think you have low-order Ti then?



> And I wanted reassurance that I am not completely unaware of myself and turn out to be Fi xD.


I don't see anything that looks Fi in what you have written so far.



> In the end, Ne is the main reason I ever doubted my type. I definitely take in information through Ne and crave things to stimulate my mind on (new topics, ideas, etc.), but I have trouble extroverting myself through Ne. My thoughts don't come out how I planned and I can't get the depth of most INTPs when debating.


This doesn't make sense at all.

Why do you think you prefer Ne? I actually haven't seen anything in what you've written that would suggest, to me, that you prefer it.





^Do you relate to this description of Ne?

Ne _is _extraverted. You should never have difficulty extraverting it unless you have some sort of social anxiety disorder or something.


And, actually, if I didn't know that you identified as an INTP, I would probably guess you were like an ENFJ from your OP. (which, I know, sounds weird because Ti inferior? Really? Ya, probably not, but)


I imagine Ne(and Fe, Se) would be very much like my Te in the desire to inflict it upon other people. 

When I see something that veers from an efficient way of doing something, I want to let people know *so bad*. That doesn't mean that I always let people know, though. I _can _hold it in. But it's so much more fun if I don't have to.

My brother is an *E*NTP, and my god if he doesn't love telling you about the stupidest shit most interesting ideas 24/7. . .

edit:

In the OP, you exhibit a lot of Se. Which is why I was like "hmm.. ENFJ?" but actually, I think that was misguided, because where's the Ni?

I could even see ISTP at this point.

edit:

Changed my mind again. ESTP? I just don't believe you that you're introverted. Why do you think that? I don't trust your judgement at all.



Moonious said:


> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> View attachment 288018
> 
> I think it's ok. I do not find this special. (For me) It lacks the feeling and atmosphere that is usually found in pieces of artwork. I think it's because of the spider. The flower looks like it should be a beautiful, majestic flower because of the lighting and the opening of its white petals. Maybe even some longing. However, the spider is confusing because it is ugly (to put it bluntly) and doesn't fit in with the rest of the piece. It's in a strange location and looks like it shouldn't even be there.
> ...



Final verdict from me is ESTP, unless anyone else has more to add.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

emberfly said:


> I found that really odd, too! I had to take a pause and think "is this person really serious?"
> 
> Not only that, though, but the entire time I kept thinking "the obvious choice is to get up, why are you still thinking about it?"
> 
> ...


Thank you for your analysis, but I must disagree with this one. I do not relate to Ni, which is why I can't be INFJ. I have have seen many Ni-doms IRL and their intuition is very different. 

On that unhealthy Ti mode, I meant when I feel extremely uncomfortable, my lower functions shut down, and I am stuck with only Ti. This doesn't happen often, but this is an example of how it could be my dom function, since you wouldn't naturally switch to a lower function.

Se- no way. I am extremely _not_ Se. I don't have much to say about this other than I wouldn't even imagine it being my 2nd function. I do not seek physical external simulation such as they do. I am also not detail oriented.

I can't be ESTP. I don't have any ESTP friends that I know of, so I don't think it's a type I naturally get along with. Nothing about them seems to relate. I am not as practical as them. I also don't have that ESTP vibe and personality (not MBTI personality). None of the common ESTP interests interest me (excersising, drugs, parties, health, physical appearance, cars, etc.)


E- I am sure I am an introvert. IRL, most people would agree with this.
To quote an ENFP friend: "There is no way you are an extrovert." 
She thought I had called myself extrovert xD. I have alsobeen called quiet a lot. I do have social anxiety, but if anything, I am ambivert at most. But I highly doubt it. I'm pretty sure I'm introverted. No way for extrovert.


If anything, I have grown up with a lot of F- friends, which has forced me to develop my F. I've Been analyzing my actions these past few days, and high F does not seem right. And NO way am I Fe-dom. 
And enneagram might have something to do with it. I'm not sure about my enneagram type though.


Edit: Also, I did not take _that_ long to decide whether to get up or not. Those thoughts came almost instantaneously. It sounds a lot longer in writing. I'm indecisive and that's what happen when I'm making a decision. 

The more I think about it (me working with other types, what people have said about me, and self-analysis), I'm going back to INTP. But I still want to hear everyone's opinions.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Moonious said:


> *I do not relate to Ni*, which is why I can't be INFJ. I have have seen many Ni-doms IRL and their intuition is very different.
> 
> On that unhealthy Ti mode, I meant when I feel extremely uncomfortable, my lower functions shut down, and I am stuck with only Ti. This doesn't happen often, but this is an example of how it could be my dom function, since you wouldn't naturally switch to a lower function.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're pretty certain of your type then.









You have convinced yourself that you are Ti/Fe/Si/Ne.

So that would mean you are 1 of 4:

INTP
ENTP
ISFJ
ESFJ

You're certain you aren't extraverted, so 1 of 2.

INTP
ISFJ

so. . . pretty easy pickings. Are you an Ne inferior or an Fe inferior?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

emberfly said:


> It sounds like you're pretty certain of your type then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just editing my above post. xD Yep, I'm thinking I'm still INTP. I was much more in doubt when I wrote OP, but after thinking about it more, INTP does seem right.
Thanks for your opinions though :happy:.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Just some more thoughts:

Using my Ne makes me happy. It is fun and stimulating. I love ideas to work my mind on. In fact, this whole thread seems to be an example of TiNe. Me searching for external ideas (your thoughts about my type) for my Ti to process. Ne is kind of like fuel for my Ti. I analyzed your thoughts, seeing if they fit me or not, and now I am back to INTP.
Since I'm eating right now, I thought of an example. Me creating a salsa recipe. I became tired of eating the same brand each time, so I'd thought it be fun to create my own salsa recipe(since I also saw people at the store advertising homemade salsa). So I mix and matched some ingredients I found online + change quantities, do a few things my own way... and I had created my own salsa! It tasted very, very good . 
It wasn't the cooking that had made me want to do that (I dislike cooking). It was more the idea of creating something and wondering what it would turn out like. Whenever I do want to cook, it's usually because I have a new idea. This was a more practical example than intellectual example of Ne, but it's still Ne, I believe.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Sorry for the multiple posts, but there are just a few things I want to clarify, after re-reading this. Many of your answers come from a perspective that I am Se, so I am going to comment on how I am not Se. Also, I see where you get the idea that I am extroverted. 



> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> Initial: No. This really sucks. My favorite band is from the Netherlands and haven't ever come here before, so it is not something I would like to miss. All that excitement only to miss the show. But I love when unexpected events occur, even if negative. It makes life so much more interesting. It's like an adventure. A task that requires you to take control of the uncontrollable. To figure out the unknown.
> This is so much Se.
> Ne like unexpected and adventure too. I don't think this is Se specific.
> ...


----------

